# everyone is catching kings at pcola pier



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i see daily pics of people of all ages/walks of life catching them so they are running good right now. i am wondering what is your opinion of the best rig/bait to catch them?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Seen some monsters come up on the pier down in Orange Beach yesterday also. Try menhaden (pogies) or cigar minnows. Used to make some bank right before the big king tournament in Jacksonville catching ribbons on Mayport N.S. , they are the best bait for Kings but expensive unless you get your own.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

flex said:


> i see daily pics of people of all ages/walks of life catching them so they are running good right now. i am wondering what is your opinion of the best rig/bait to catch them?


Ive never caught a king, but ive caught a couple spanish on a king rig. I caught caught on slob on a 5in mullet and another on a cigar minnow i prefer mullet since you can cast them forever without them falling off the treble hook. Always start out using 29lb steel leaders. Reason for using light leader is because youre not always sure how clear the water is. After someone catches one on 60# then ill switch to a heavier leader. Use the smallest swivel you can get and a regular sized treble. Not sure on sizes of them. Goodluck. Ive been steady trying to catch a king for 3 weeks i always pick the wrong days when flipper is out there with his buddies.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Also try using live LY's. You can catch them with sabiki rig. Ive always heard live bait works best. Sometimes you can catch live cigar minnows out there too. The more you watch out there and learn the better fishermen you will be.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Some type of baitfish on a treble hook and leader, that is all you need. The rest is right place, right time, bait in the water. Threadfin with belly/tail cut off, fresh cig, or fresh small hardtail are the favorites from what I've seen. And they ahven't been exactly running good but there have been a few good runs that last a very short time.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

use the freshest cigar minnows u can find or what ever live baits u catch off the pier and get there at no later than 5 am some days there are 20 fish caught betwen 5 and 7 and none the rest of the day


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

If you really want to catch a king, a fresh cigar minnow is hard to beat. #4 4x treble on 27-30# sevenstrand and a small black swivel is the standard rig. If the water is really clear use some 20# singlestrand. Hardtails are good summer bait and also give you a chance on a tarpon this time of year. Its all about being in the right place and right time, and managing the fish to the pier. You never know though, I've seen them caught on all kinds of crazy rigs on just plain dumb luck. You just got to put in the time out there and you'll catch one.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

weedline said:


> use the freshest cigar minnows u can find or what ever live baits u catch off the pier and get there at no later than 5 am some days there are 20 fish caught betwen 5 and 7 and none the rest of the day


I 2nd that. I got out there a little late one morning 6:30am. Last king was caught at 6:15am and not another one all day..


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

they are the best bait for Kings but expensive unless you get your own.


----------

